# "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"



## Crysis nerd (8. Dezember 2014)

*"Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Mal ein kleiner Artikel als hint für weitere Threads dieser Art:
Philip Guo - Programmers: Please don't ever say this to beginners ...

Bin ja auch teilweise ein wenig schuldig, aber ich dachte es wäre mal ganz sinnvoll das hier anzubringen


----------



## Rho (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Meiner Ansicht nach beschreiben der von dir gewählte Titel und die Ausgangssituation im verlinkten Artikel zwei unterschiedliche Szenarien. Einmal bittet jemand, der vermutlich noch nicht mal den ersten Schritt getan hat, aktiv um Rat. Im anderen Fall berichtet jemand von seinen ersten Erfolgen bzw. Versuchen was das Programmieren angeht.

Dass man im zweiten Fall einen Anfänger nicht mit seinem vermeindlichen Fachwissen überschütten und alles, was er bisher geleistet hat, schlecht reden sollte, ist klar. Mit dem Inhalt des Artikels stimme ich so weit völlig überein. Allerdings hat das nun wiederum wenig mit dem ersten Szenario zu tun. Zumindest wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern der Artikel darauf anwendbar ist.


----------



## rhyn2012 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Ich habe mir Visual Basic 4 angefangen damals xD


----------



## Leandros (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

HaHa. Der Artikel ist gestern auch in meinen Reader geflattert. 

Man könnte hieraus einen schönen Stickey bauen, für Anfänger. (Allerdings ist das ganze redundant, das es in dieser Art schon eine Menge gibt, 5 Minuten Googlen bringt sie zum vorschein).


----------



## bingo88 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Ich meine mich dunkel zu entsinnen, dass wir sogar mal von einem Sticky gesprochen hatten. Ist aber wohl irgendwie untergegangen. Das Thema kommt ja schon in relativ regelmäßigen Abständen wieder. Und am Ende "kloppt" sich immer der gleiche Personenkreis (da schließe ich mich jetzt mal ein)


----------



## Akkuschrauber (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Ich glaube auf die Frage gibts keine gute Antwort, da sie ziemlich allgemein ist.
Wenn du schnell Ergebnisse sehen willst eignet sich das ganze Webzeug recht gut. Soll heißen PHP, HTML... Ist auch nicht schlecht für die ersten Ausflüge Richtung Datenbanken, da du dich nicht mit Treibern etc. rumschlagen musst.
Ansonsten kann ich dir Python empfehlen, wenig overhead, einfach zu verstehen. 
Wenn du richtig Programmieren lernen willst (also die ganzen Konzepte die hinter Objektorientierung etc. stecken verstehen willst) ist die Antwort Java.

Empfehlung am Rande als Alternative zu Büchern: Learn to code | Codecademy


----------



## TroaX (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig Programmieren lernen willst (also die ganzen Konzepte die hinter Objektorientierung etc. stecken verstehen willst) ist die Antwort Java.


Absolute Glaubensfrage. Ich halte da C# für passender bzw. als BASIC-Interessierter Visual Basic.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



TroaX schrieb:


> Absolute Glaubensfrage. Ich halte da C# für passender bzw. als BASIC-Interessierter Visual Basic.



Natürlich ist es ne Glaubensfrage, wie oft ich über sowas schon diskutiert habe 
Besser oder schlechter gibt es da nicht, meistens entscheidet der eigene Geschmack oder der Kunde 

Ich persönlich habe mit Java viele gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sowohl privat als auch geschäftlich.


----------



## TroaX (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ne Glaubensfrage, wie oft ich über sowas schon diskutiert habe
> Besser oder schlechter gibt es da nicht, meistens entscheidet der eigene Geschmack oder der Kunde
> 
> Ich persönlich habe mit Java viele gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sowohl privat als auch geschäftlich.


Eben. Genauso geht es mir mit C#, VB.NET 

Ich hatte es nur erwähnt, da du die Aussage stark verallgemeinert getätigt hast, als würde nichts anderes in Frage kommen


----------



## IqpI (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Also meiner Meinung nach ist Java eine gute einstiegssprache. Ich studiere seit August selbst wirtschaftsinformatik und java mit eclipse (luna) ist wirklich gut verständlich und auch einleuchtend. 
Kann ich empfehlen. 
Als Literatur kenne ich nur das Buch von meinem Prof (kompetenter mann) neuendorf und deck sind die Autoren den Namen weiß ich im Moment nicht. Ich habe es selbst nicht gelesen, schließlich hatte ich das Buch ja 72 stunden vor mir stehen


----------



## Akkuschrauber (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



TroaX schrieb:


> Eben. Genauso geht es mir mit C#, VB.NET
> 
> Ich hatte es nur erwähnt, da du die Aussage stark verallgemeinert getätigt hast, als würde nichts anderes in Frage kommen



Fuer mich kommt nichts anderes in Frage  
C# ist definitiv interessant, da ich aber meist unter Linux arbeite bzw meine Programme auf Linux Maschinen laufen kommen die Microsoft Sachen leider nicht in Frage


----------



## Rho (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Darf man fragen, wen ihr da eigentlich gerade beratet? Oder richten sich die (guten) Ratschläge an eine hypothetische, hilfesuchende Person, die eventuell bei ihrer Recherche über diesen Thread stolpern könnte?

Und was das Java-vs-C#-Thema angeht: C# würde ja auch unter Linux laufen und der Support dafür wird in nächster Zeit wohl eher mehr als weniger werden. Davon abgesehen würde ich Scala jederzeit Java vorziehen (falls ich die Wahl habe).


----------



## Crysis nerd (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Wenn du schnell Ergebnisse sehen willst eignet sich das ganze Webzeug recht gut. Soll heißen PHP, HTML... Ist auch nicht schlecht für die ersten Ausflüge Richtung Datenbanken, da du dich nicht mit Treibern etc. rumschlagen musst.
> Ansonsten kann ich dir Python empfehlen, wenig overhead, einfach zu verstehen.
> Wenn du richtig Programmieren lernen willst (also die ganzen Konzepte die hinter Objektorientierung etc. stecken verstehen willst) ist die Antwort Java.



Diese Ratschläge halte ich für ... fragwürdig. 

Was sind diese "Ergebnisse", die man schnell sehen will? Darauf kommt es doch immerhin an. Warum nicht Haskell? Da kann man Probleme, die ansatzweise was mit Mathematik zu tun haben, oft schon in einer Zeile schreiben. Warum nicht Ruby, warum nicht Go? Und ist es gut, sich nicht mit Treibern rumschlagen zu müssen? Klar, es erleichtert Arbeit, aber die Sprache ist schlecht designed, wenn man ihre Datenbank Funktionalität nicht mit eigenen Treibern erweitern kann.
Python... wenig Overhead? Was für einen Overhead meinst du hier? Und die Aussage "Einfach zu verstehen" kann und sollte man immer anzweifeln.
Und dein letzter Ratschlag ist leider in vielen Hinsichten nicht richtig: Weder hat "richtiges Programmieren" mit Objektorientierung zu tun, noch mit Java. Wer sagt denn, dass Objektorientierung die richtige Programmierung ausmacht? Warum ist LISP nicht richtiges Programmieren? Oder LowLevel stuff, wie Assembly? Oder rein funktionale Sprachen, wie Haskell? Oder deklarative Sprachen, wie Prolog?

Das ist das Problem an der Sache... die Auswahl an Sprachen ist riesig und nur sehr Wenige haben einen Überblick über alles (ich übrigens auch nicht!). Die meisten Anfänger kommen in Foren und bekommen Vorschläge mit Halbwissen. Aber nur, weil die Leute in diesem Forum ebenso Opfer dieses Halbwissens sind. Auch sie wurden irgendwann mal falsch beraten, auch z.B. von Lehrern, Professoren oder Freunden.  Und nicht jeder hat die Zeit oder das Vermögen jede Sprache (und vor allem jede Sprachklasse) dieser Welt auszuprobieren und zu untersuchen; das kann man einem auch nicht vorwerfen.

Aber dadurch entstehen in Foren viele Mythen, die schlichtweg falsch sind oder zumindest gefährliches Halbwissen beinhalten. So wird Objektorientierung schon mal zum "richtigen Programmieren" hochgestuft, nur weil man selber in dem Glauben gelassen wurde und weil alle Business-Anwendungen mit Java laufen. Und es wird schon mal PHP und Java empfohlen, obwohl die Sprachen design-technisch die Hölle sind. Man hatte selber ein paar gute Erfahrungen  und Erfolge als Anfänger in der Sprache. Da ist es ganz natürlich, wenn man die Sprache dann weiterempfiehlt, weil man möchte, dass der Anfänger auch diese Momente hat. 

Und was ist jetzt mit dem "Einfach zu verstehen"... Ich arbeite jetzt schon ein wenig länger an meiner Uni und helfe dort auch in der Einsteigervorlesung von Informatik. Diese ist ein wenig besonders, weil gleichzeitig das Programmieren in Java und die Grundlagen der Informatik vermittelt werden. Auch hier wieder fragwürdig, ob das ein guter Ansatz ist; Viele großen Universitäten splitten das nämlich in 2 Kurse auf. Aber kommen wir zum Programmieren in Java: Ich sehe wöchentlich so viele Studenten, die Probleme mit Java haben und das weil Java für sie eine Sache einfach unlogisch designed hat. Wir können von Anfängern so einiges lernen, weil man an Anfängern merkt, ob eine Sprache intuitiv ist. Wenn man schon eine Sprache kennt und eine andere lernt, hat man schon Vorwissen und kann nicht mehr wirklich gut einschätzen, ob die Sprache intuitiv für Menschen ist oder ob man durch sein Vorwissen gut mit der Sprache klar kommt.
Jedenfalls: Es haben schon viele Leute über viele Sprachen gesagt, sie seien einfach zu lernen. Und es gibt immer genug Anfänger, die an einer Sprache verzweifeln...


Nunja, was soll das alles? 
Zum einen können wir uns nach dem Artikel im Anfangspost richten: Es macht eventuell nicht so viel Unterschied, in welcher Sprache der Anfänger jetzt programmiert, solange er es überhaupt tut und seine guten Momente hat. Und wenn er erstmal angefixt ist, kann man ihm gute Sprachen beibringen. Wenn natürlich noch jemand gar nicht angefangen hat, kann man ihm von Anfang an eine gute Sprache empfehlen. Aber bei diesen Empfehlungen kommt es oft zum Streit, obwohl keiner der Streitpartner wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hat.

Aber insbesondere möchte ich, dass sich alle Leute, die denken, sie wissen, was Programmieren ist, einmal Gedanken machen und sich anschauen, was sie nicht wissen. Viele von euch kennen nur einen Typ von Programmiersprache, behaupte ich einfach mal so gemein: Imperative Programmierung. Also Java, C, PHP, Python. Wie schon gesagt, gibt es da haufenweise andere, wie funktionale und deklarative Programmierung. 

Daher möchte ich diesen Post beenden mit einem Zitat aus einer der besten Reden zum Thema Informatik, die je gehalten wurde: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pTEmbeENF4
Ihr solltet euch die Rede echt mal anschauen, jeder sollte sie gesehen haben.
"So, the most dangerous thought, that you can have as a creative person, is to think that you know what you're doing. Because once you think you know what you're doing, you stop looking around for other ways of doing things."


----------



## TroaX (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

@Crysis nerd
Global betrachtet gebe ich dir da vollkommen recht. Erst im Detail und wenn klar ist, wohin die Reise gehen soll kann man auch nur ansatzweise gute Ratschläge geben. Einem absoluten Anfänger ist es dabei schwer, einen richtigen Tip zur Programmierung und der richtigen Sprache zu geben.

Wenn es heißt, das der Interessent Tipps brauch und in der Schule mit C++ anfängt, dann ist es naheliegend, in dem Bereich den einen oder anderen Ratschlag zu geben. Aber eine generelle Anfänger-Anfrage lässt sich nur schwer beantworten. Noch schwerer ist es dann, wenn der Fragensteller das ganze für sich nur zum Hobby machen möchte. Gerade einer dieser Fragensteller war ich auch. Ich mache das nur aus Hobby und habe in den letzten 12/13 Jahren in so viele Sprachen hinnein gesehen. Am Ende komme ich mit den Sprachen am besten klar, die stark gegen die industrielle Konformität laufen. Basic ist bis auf Visual Basic kaum in der Industrie verbreitet. Aber für die Industrie will ich auch nichts machen. Ich habe Spaß daran. Die Details interessieren mich dabei nicht.

Basic hat sich so gemausert in den letzten 15 Jahren. Das ist der Wahnsinn. Wo die Sprache früher nur interpretiert wurde, lassen sich Codes heute direkt in Maschinensprache übersetzen und laufen ohne Runtime's:
- PureBasic
- FreeBasic
um mal 2 zu nennen ...

Das sind Sprachen, die mir sehr viel Spaß machen und genau das macht das Hobby für mich aus. Es bringt mir nichts, mich zu C/C++/Java und anderem Zeug zu zwingen, nur weil die sich zu einem Standard entwickelt haben. Die 3 BASIC's und HTML/CSS/JS/PHP reichen mir völlig, meine Ideen zu verwirklichen. Web-Anwendungen, Windows Phone Apps, Apps mit PhoneGAP oder Appcelerator Titanium, Desktop-Anwendungen zur Datenverwaltung, Netzwerkprogrammierung, Datenbanken usw. usf. ist damit alles kein Problem. Ich bin kein Freund der absoluten Objektorientierung. Das merke ich auch immer wieder, wenn ich mir vornehme, eine PHP-Anwendung objektorientiert zu schreiben. Es landen immer irgendwelche Hilfsfunktionen im globalen Code und machen am Ende eine Mischform draus. Mir kommt gerade bei PHP der Code-Overhead in OOP immer so unlogisch vor. Gerade wenn man bedenkt, was bei der Interpretierung von PHP-Code alles passiert.

Ich habe mir über die Jahre einen Weg gesucht. Dieser gefällt mir mit Abstand am besten. Ich komme zu meinen Ergebnissen und habe Spaß bei der Sache. Aber alle Empfehlungen, die ich damals bekommen habe, haben dabei nicht geholfen.


----------



## Crysis nerd (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

@TroaX:
Das ist ein guter Punkt, den du ansprichst. Du scheinst also nur aus Eigeninteresse zu programmieren. Und solange es dir Spaß macht, ist auch wirklich alles gut. Für mich bedeutet Programmieren auch hauptsächlich Spaß und ich möchte Spaß daran haben. 

Dinge, die mir den Spaß beim Programmieren verderben:

Ich muss Sachen doppelt schreiben
Ich kann mich nicht auf dem Level ausdrücken, wie ich gerne möchte. Das inkludiert:
Mein (menschliches) Denken auf hohem Level kann ich nicht direkt in der Sprache ausdrücken
Ich kann keinen LowLevel Code schreiben


Ich mag da eventuell anspruchsvoller sein, als andere. Hauptsache jeder für sich hat Spaß.


Nur eine Sache möchte ich dir noch erzählen: Mir scheint ein wenig, als wenn du so wärst, wie ich in vielen Lebenslagen: Never change a running system. Wenn mir Gericht A gut schmeckt, werde ich nie Gericht B ausprobieren, weil es könnte ja schlecht sein. Und warum das Risiko eingehen, wenn nur eine kleine Chance besteht, dass es besser als A schmeckt. 
Ich habe jetzt vor ein paar Monaten Haskell kennen gelernt und es gefällt mir sehr gut. Nicht für jede Aufgabe, nicht immer. Aber ich kann gewisse Gedanken darin sehr gut ausdrücken und das macht mir mehr Spaß als alles andere. Ich habe einige Ansätze von Haskell (bzw. allgemein funktionale Programmierung) in Rust wiedergefunden. Ein kleines Beispiel:


```
let isPrime = [COLOR=#A71D5D][FONT=Consolas]|[/FONT][COLOR=#333333][FONT=Consolas]n[/FONT][COLOR=#A71D5D][FONT=Consolas]| [/FONT][COLOR=#0086B3][FONT=Consolas]range[/FONT][COLOR=#333333][FONT=Consolas]([/FONT][COLOR=#0086B3][FONT=Consolas]2[/FONT][COLOR=#A71D5D][FONT=Consolas],[/FONT][COLOR=#333333][FONT=Consolas]n)[/FONT][COLOR=#A71D5D][FONT=Consolas].[/FONT][COLOR=#0086B3][FONT=Consolas]all[/FONT][COLOR=#333333][FONT=Consolas]([/FONT][COLOR=#A71D5D][FONT=Consolas]|[/FONT][COLOR=#333333][FONT=Consolas]o[/FONT][COLOR=#A71D5D][FONT=Consolas]| [/FONT][COLOR=#333333][FONT=Consolas]n[/FONT][COLOR=#A71D5D][FONT=Consolas]%[/FONT][COLOR=#333333][FONT=Consolas]o !=[/FONT][COLOR=#A71D5D][FONT=Consolas] [/FONT][COLOR=#0086B3][FONT=Consolas]0[/FONT][COLOR=#333333][FONT=Consolas])[/FONT][COLOR=#A71D5D][FONT=Consolas];[/FONT]
```

Ein einfacher Primzahl-Test: 
n ist genau dann eine Primzahl, wenn für alle ('all') Zahlen von einschließlich 2 bis ausschließlich n ('range(2,n)') gilt: Sie sind kein Teiler von n ('n%o != 0'). 
Ist doch einfach oder? Keine einzige manuelle Schleife, keine manuellen Bedingungen, keine manuellen Variablen. Alles ziemlich abstrakt ausgedrückt. Es macht enorm Spaß damit Sachen zu machen


----------



## TroaX (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Mir scheint ein wenig, als wenn du so wärst, wie ich in vielen Lebenslagen: Never change a running system. Wenn mir Gericht A gut schmeckt, werde ich nie Gericht B ausprobieren, weil es könnte ja schlecht sein.


Naja ganz so schlimm ist es ja nicht. Ich wollte mich halt nur nebenbei auch mal einigen Projekten wittmen und habe mich dabei nun auf die Sprachen konzentriert, die mir bis dahin am besten gefallen. Ich werde bestimmt nochmal andere Sachen ausprobieren. Nur mir hat halt der Funktionsumfang von PureBasic gefallen und das Tempo, mit der man nette Tools gebastelt bekommt. Gerade für die Netzwerkgeschichten und Datenbanken. Da bleibt man, wenn einem der Spaß packt natürlich direkt kleben ^^

Von Haskell hatte ich das erste mal gelesen, als ich im Ubuntu-Softwarecenter auf Entwicklung geklickt habe. Aber wirklich beschäftigt hatte ich mich damit noch nicht.   Aber den Code verstehen tu ich schonmal ^^

Ich versuche halt in meiner mittlerweile recht geringen Zeit auch mal das ein oder andere größere umzusetzen, anstatt von Sprache zu Sprache zu springen. Bisher waren die von mir genannten Sprachen *für mich* die besten. Es gibt ja aber auch so unwahrscheinlich viele. Es kann ja auch sein, das mir eine andere Sprache besser gefallen würde. Es soll aber auch keine ewige Suche werden. Ich habe ja eh erstmal mit einem Projekt zu tun. Aber generell andere Sprachen ausschließen tue ich nicht. Sonst hätte ich mir Java, C#, C und noch andere nicht angetan ^^


----------



## Rho (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Mir ist der Zweck, den dieser Thread verfolgt, noch immer nicht ganz klar. Die Diskussion hier ist doch genau die gleiche, wie sie bereits in diversen anderen Threads, in denen Einsteiger um Hilfe gebeten haben, geführt wurde. Den Titel finde ich übrigens nicht gerade optimal gewählt. Die Anführungszeichen übersieht man leicht und selbst wenn man sie bemerkt ,ist erst mal nicht klar, was du damit bezweckst. Vielleicht würde ein anderer, eindeutiger Titel der Diskussion mal eine klare Richtung geben oder zumindest etwas schwerfälligeren Personen, wie mir, zeigen, wohin die Reise gehen soll.

*@Crysis nerd:* Auch wenn ich kein Java-Fan bin, finde ich es doch höchst verwerflich, Java und PHP im gleichen Atemzug zu nennen. Das hat Java nun wirklich nicht verdient.


----------



## Crysis nerd (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Den Thread Titel wollte ich erst ohne Anführungszeichen machen mit dem klaren Ziel euch zu verwirren 
Und was wir jetzt diskutieren... weiß nicht. Den Artikel? Vllt führen wir auch jetzt Diskussionen, damit wir sie beim nächsten Anfänger nicht führen müssen? Is doch ok


----------



## TroaX (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Den Thread Titel wollte ich erst ohne Anführungszeichen machen mit dem klaren Ziel euch zu verwirren
> Und was wir jetzt diskutieren... weiß nicht. Den Artikel? Vllt führen wir auch jetzt Diskussionen, damit wir sie beim nächsten Anfänger nicht führen müssen? Is doch ok



So ist es


----------



## Rho (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Den Thread Titel wollte ich erst ohne Anführungszeichen machen mit dem klaren Ziel euch zu verwirren


Bewusst einen falschen bzw. irreführenden Titel zu wählen halte ich nicht gerade für die beste Idee.



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Und was wir jetzt diskutieren... weiß nicht. Den Artikel?


Eigentlich nicht. Auf den Artikel wurde bisher kaum eingegangen.



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Vllt führen wir auch jetzt Diskussionen, damit wir sie beim nächsten Anfänger nicht führen müssen? Is doch ok


Diese Diskussion wurde bereits in diversen Threads geführt und sie wird auch weiterhin geführt werden, sobald wieder jemand eine ähnliche Frage stellt. Ich bezweifle, dass sich das Thema mit diesem Thread erledigt hat. Insofern ist mir, wie bereits erwähnt, nicht klar, wohin dieser Thread führen soll.


----------



## TroaX (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

*@Crysis nerd:*
Vielleicht sollte man den Thread umbenennen in *[Diskussion/Aufklärung] Anfängerfrage: Welche Sprache und IDE?* oder so ähnlich. Es bringt nichts, wenn nach 5 Beiträgen wieder die Frage nach dem Sinn des Threads kommt. Außerdem kann man, wenn die Überschrift passt, nach nem Sticky fragen, um so eine Anlaufstelle für diese Frage zu etablieren. Zur Not muss man dann für nen sauberen Thread einen neuen aufmachen, um Übersicht in die Sache zu bekommen.

Nur mein Vorschlag 

Denn ich finde es richtig, dieses Thema mal von einer realistischeren Seite zu sehen, als immer nur die Industriestandard's an die Front zu bringen und den/die Bedarf/Anforderungen sowie der Ausgangssituation des Fragestellers zu ignorieren.


----------



## Crysis nerd (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Nach Sticky haben wir schon mal gefragt, aber kein Mod hat je geantwortet. Und der letzte Thread war vielversprechender als dieser hier...


----------



## MountyMAX (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Ich hab damals (1995) mit Turbo Pascal angefangen und bin dann auf einer CD auf "Winskript" gestoßen (Programmieren mit 50 Befehlen die per drag&drop in das "Skript" gezogen werden).

Inzwischen bin ich im Team um den Autor und schreibe auch selber Erweiterungen, mir hat es über Jahre viel Spass gemacht, da man sehr schnell Erfolge hat als Einsteiger - man lernt die "Logik" aber hat z.B. keine Probleme mit Syntax. Ich bin dann später auf c++/PHP/vb/c# umgestiegen, heute nutze ich primär c# und c++/cli

Falls es sich mal jemand ansehen möchte: clickexe.de

Ich persöhnlich finde PHP unglaublich langweilig, keine Herausforderungen nur "Fließbandprogrammierung", wenn ich Projekte mit PHP annehme dann max 2-3 Monate -- und nur mit viel Kaffee und Rockmusik ^^ die schlimmste Programmiersprache die ich bisher "ausprobiert" habe war im Übrigen Java .. was für ein Mist oO


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Nach Sticky haben wir schon mal gefragt, aber kein Mod hat je geantwortet. Und der letzte Thread war vielversprechender als dieser hier...


Ich meine mich zu Erinnern dass ich damals sehr wohl geantwortet habe.

Hier wurde aber ja schon oft genug erkannt dass es eben nicht DIE eine Antwort gibt. Dem entsprechend könnte ein Sticky sie auch nicht geben. Da die Frage ausserdem nur ca. ein mal alle zwei Monate kommt ist der "Aufwand" das individuell zu beantworten auch eher begrenzt.


----------



## TroaX (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



> Falls es sich mal jemand ansehen möchte: clickexe.de


Jopp das kenne ich. Ich habe mir mal 2002 (glaub ich) für 50 Cent bei Pearl mal die CD bestellt. Ich glaub das war die 2.0.

Kann man gerade für die jenigen empfehlen, die nicht hinter die Logik der Programmierung steigen. Denn gerade die alte 2.0 ist free und überfordert auch nicht mit einer aufwendigen UI. Ich habe es damals nem Kumpel in die Hand gedrückt, der auch gerade mit programmieren anfangen wollte. Der hat das aber ewig nicht mit der Logik (Besonders Fallunterscheidungen und schleifen) gebacken bekommen. Mit dem Click.exe hat er es dann nach kurzer Zeit endlich gecheckt. Dann klappte es auf einmal auch einigermaßen in PHP. Nur dann wurde er faul hat nur noch mit click.exe rumgespielt. 

Aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das die aktuelle Version gerade für das erstellen von funktionsfähigen Prototypen eine geniale Sache ist.


----------



## Plattenhorst (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Ich würde sagen es kommt drauf an was du später machen willst ich habe damals mit HTML und CSS angefangen später kam dann noch PHP, MySQL, Javascript, C# und und und dazu. Für jemanden der bisher noch kaum Erfahrung in diesem Themenbereich hat ist wohl HTML und CSS die bessere Wahl.

Am beginn der Programmier Karriere ist man schnell mal frustriert wenn man nicht hinter die Logik steigt, davon nicht runter ziehen lassen.

Mein Tipp: Wenn du eine Hochschule in deiner Umgebung hast geh dort mal in die Bibliothek und schau dich dort mal um ob du für dich was passendes findest.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

HTML ist eine Auszeichnungssprache, keine Programmiersprache


----------



## Akkuschrauber (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Dann habe ich den Sinn dieses Threads wohl falsch verstanden 

Das ihr hier gleich ne Grundsatzdiskussion lostretet und die Kompetenz der Leute in Frage stellt finde ich jetzt auch bischen übertrieben, aber ok 
Und ja, ich weiß dass Objektorientierung nicht alles ist. Aber sie ist nunmal als Konzept für hinreichend große und komplexe Systeme als quasi Standard etabliert.
Und ja, ich kenne auch die Grenzen von Java recht gut, bei mir ist das auch eher eine Hass-Liebe, aber ich habe noch nichts gefunden was mir besser gefällt


----------



## Ahab (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Mal ein kleiner Artikel als hint für weitere Threads dieser Art:
> Philip Guo - Programmers: Please don't ever say this to beginners ...
> 
> Bin ja auch teilweise ein wenig schuldig, aber ich dachte es wäre mal ganz sinnvoll das hier anzubringen



Was in dem Artikel empfohlen wird, empfinde ich als absolut selbstverständlich.


----------



## xActionx (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



Rho schrieb:


> Bewusst einen falschen bzw. irreführenden Titel zu wählen halte ich nicht gerade für die beste Idee.



Der einfachste Weg im Internet die Anwort auf eine Frage zu bekommen ist nicht die Frage zu posten sondern die falsche Antwort.  
--


----------



## Rho (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Wolltest du einfach nur irgendetwas schreiben oder hat deine Aussage, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit dem von dir gewählten Zitat, irgendeinen tieferen Sinn, der sich mir im Moment noch nicht erschließt?


----------



## xActionx (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



Rho schrieb:


> Wolltest du einfach nur irgendetwas schreiben oder hat deine Aussage, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit dem von dir gewählten Zitat, irgendeinen tieferen Sinn, der sich mir im Moment noch nicht erschließt?



Der Sinn erschließt sich dir nicht... Einfach nochmal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Rho (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Die Zeit investiere ich lieber sinnvoller. Dass du nichts zur Diskussion beitragen willst, hast du ja nun mehr als deutlich bewiesen.


----------



## xActionx (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*



Rho schrieb:


> Die Zeit investiere ich lieber sinnvoller. Dass du nichts zur Diskussion beitragen willst, hast du ja nun mehr als deutlich bewiesen.



Da scheint jemand schlechte Laune zu haben  Investiere die Zeit sinnvoll und mach dir nen Kamillen-Tee.


----------



## Hänschen (24. April 2015)

*AW: "Ich möchte Programmieren anfangen. Was ist eine gute Sprache und IDE?"*

Ich habe mit Java ziemlich abgeschlossen ... jedesmal wenn ich Java-Code lese muss ich mir diverse verschachtelte Konstrukte im Geiste vorstellen durch die Objektorientierung.
Das ist für mich alten Assemblerhasen mit c-Toleranz untragbar da krieg ich Migräne 

Ich habe gelesen dass c++ auch Objekte eingeführt hat das ist wohl nicht gut für mich ...

Zu allem Übel krieg ich Kopfschmerzen wenn ich das Raspberry-Pi Handbuch von PCGH lese ... hoffentlich ist das nicht ein Zeichen dass ich schon zu alt bin 


PS: ich habe einen Haufen Bücher zu Java, c++ und damit Coden in DirectX etc. die wird ich nicht mehr los ohne Riesenverlust ... wenn jemand Bedarf hat kann mich anschreiben.


----------

